# Augmentation au 1er septembre 2022



## Nounousand02 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour je viens de lire ceci .

Une nouvelle grille des salaires horaires minimum sera applicable aux assistantes maternelles employées par des particuliers à compter du 1er septembre 2022.
Le ministère du travail a acté l’extension l’avenant n° 2 du 13 mai 2022 à l'annexe 5 relative aux salaires minima conventionnels applicables aux assistants maternels du particulier employeur, conclu dans le cadre de la convention collective des particuliers employeurs et de l’emploi à domicile du 15 mars 2021.
Cet avenant établit le salaire horaire minimum conventionnel brut à 3,17 € brut, contre 3,06 € auparavant. Portant le salaire net à 2,48 € (2,44 € en Alsace-Moselle).
Le salaire minimum des assistantes maternelles ayant obtenu le titre de branche « assistant maternel – garde d’enfants » bénéficie de son côté d'une majoration de 4 %. Il passe de 3,17 € à 3,30 € brut par heure, soit 2,58 € net (2,54 € en Alsace-Moselle).
Ces revalorisations s’appliqueront à partir du 1er septembre 2022.

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
 ;

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## Nounousand02 (23 Août 2022)

Voici le tableau pour les aide CMG


----------



## Lijana (23 Août 2022)

Merci, Nounousand02, il me semble avoir vu ça quelque part, pour faire une simulation de reste à charge, mais n'étant pas très sûr, je le fait sur l'ancien ,  CMG 302€


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Août 2022)

Donc au 1er septembre les IE vont encore changer?


----------



## Nounousand02 (23 Août 2022)

Je voit juste que sa change le minima il été a 3.11 brut le 1er août.  Les experte en calcul nous le dirons


----------



## Nounousand02 (23 Août 2022)

Normalement le MG se base par rapport au smic 0.281 × smic donc la le smic reste le même même ne pense pas que sa changera au niveau des I.E


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

Non ça ne modifie en rien les IE mais par contre le salaire minimum de toute AM, ce qui est une bonne chose car cela obligera les PE et les AM à cette revalorisation pour les contrats qui étaient inférieurs à ce montant.
Ceci étant dit cela reste encore ridiculement bas. 
Pour moi personne ne devrait être payé en net moins qu'un SMIC nationale pour 3 accueillis... et encore!

Par contre ce que j'aimerais bien savoir, surtout pour me coucher moins bête comment un assistant maternelle obtient-il le titre de branche « assistant maternel – garde d’enfants »? Est ce l'Agrément? Est ce s'il possède un diplôme en lien avec la petite enfance?
Ceci dit 2.58€ net en possédant pourtant un titre ça ressemble plutôt à une médaille en chocolat! Même il y a 20 ans j'étais mieux payée que ça, dès mes débuts...


----------



## isa19 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 Je suis stupéfaite , certaine assmat appliquent le  tarif horaire minimal ????   Perso même pas en rêve un peu de décence et de reconnaissance de soi.


----------



## caninou (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
mortel, waouh, super, génial.....c'est simple je n'ai plus de mot pour montrer mon enthousiasme. Plus sérieusement j'espère que personne n'applique ces tarifs de m.....Pas étonnée que le métier n'attire plus.


----------



## Nounousand02 (24 Août 2022)

Moi dans mon village il y en a une qui prend le minimum .


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Août 2022)

Nounousand02, eh bien tant pis pour elle.
Soit elle à un conjoint qui à un beau revenu, et là, elle considère que son travail c'est de l'argent de poche.
Soit elle prend le mini pour remplir ses places, mais elle se retrouve avec un mini salaire pour beaucoup d'heures.

Dans les deux cas, lorsque va venir le temps de la retraite, ou une séparation, ou un veuvage..Dur sera le réveil.


----------



## Griselda (24 Août 2022)

Il y a quelques années, une copine devient AM dans une petite commune mais du coté un peu "argenté" de notre Département. La puer' avait prévenu ma copine en lui disant "Attention ici ce n'est pas comme dans la commune d'où vous venez (moins bien cotée), vous n'avez pas intérêt à accepter des contrats à moins de X€ MÊME SI VOUS DÉBUTEZ car sinon vous allez avoir des ennuis avec vos collègues d'ici!". 
Elle était stupéfaite... et moi aussi car le montant annoncé représentait facilement 25% de plus que chez moi. 
Mais elle n'a effectivement eut aucun mal à trouver en respectant le taux annoncé. 

Ceci dit une commune où seuls des gens au bon revenus pouvant y vivre + une alliance claire et forte des AMs et même d'une certaine manière encouragée par la PMI et zou. 

Il est certain que si on vit dans un secteur où la population générale est au SMIC et/ou à temps partiel faute de mieux il sera alors plus difficile de trouver des contrats dont les PE auront les moyens d'augmenter leur reste à charge. 

Pour autant si je fais ce métier qui me passionne, c'est vrai, c'est quand même pour vivre au moins aussi bien avec ce revenu que ce que je pourrais obtenir en travaillant à l’extérieur et certainement pas moins.

Je pense que l'AM qui se contente de demander le minimum sous prétexte qu'elle n'aurait pas besoin d'argent ne se fait pas du tort qu'à elle mais aussi à ses collègues qui elles ont vraiment besoin d'un vrai salaire et pas de l'argent de poche.
Toute proportion gardée car l'idée n'est certainement pas de "plumer" les PE (si celui ci me verse tout son salaire alors il y a une incohérence pour lui dans le projet et cesse lui même de travailler!) mais si je galère en exerçant ce métier pour payer mes factures et bien je change de métier. 
Et si je n'ai pas besoin d'argent et bien je cherche une association et fais du Bénévolat pour m'occuper.


----------



## loulouse (25 Août 2022)

bonjour, je voudrais savoir si votre taux d'horaire augmente au chaque fois que le smic augment (cette année il y en a 3 je compte le mois d'aout 2022)


----------



## Griselda (25 Août 2022)

Ton taux horaire augmentera automatiquement *SEULEMENT si ton taux est inférieure au SMIC des AMs sinon non, *il faut rentrer en négociation et passer par un Avenant si c'est accordé par le PE.

Avec l'augmentation du SMIC nationale cela va augmenter 
- le montant minimum des IE (sauf si tu demandes déjà plus que ce nouveau minimum)
- le montant de l'abattement fiscal au moment de ton calcul
- le plafond CAF pour permettre aux PE d'avoir des aides pour ton salaire


----------



## cacahouette (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
personnellement,  je pense que tirer vers le bas est une insulte à notre travail    je débute officiellement et il est hors de question de demander un salaire raz des paquerettes  autour de moi la majorite est a 3,50 et les mam sont a 4,OO      
je n ai pas encore fixé les tarifs   que me conseiller vous  j'ai un agrement pour 3     sous prefecture gironde 
je suis en ville avec jardin proche centre ville maison de plein pied  
bonne soirée à toutes et merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour cacahuète,  pour info mon plus bas tarif il y a 15 ans était de 3.80 € BRUT. 

15 ans.

Le smic horaire brut est à 11.07.€
Voilà ma base de calcul.


----------

